# PX4 Storm tactical light?



## DjSaneR

The other night my family and I were awaken by a very loud crash within our home. I immediately grabbed my PX4 .40 from my safe and began to investigate. Thankfully, the loud crash was the result of my daughter's bath time toys falling when the suction cups of the basket which holds them released. Anyway, while checking all the rooms I found myself feeling vulnerable and unsafe while looking and reaching for each light switch. 

I'm looking for a tactical light that will fit on the PX4 Storm. I saw several models from different companies, ex: Streamlight, Surefire etc., but I cannot find information about which product will fit my model. Are they universal? I am only looking for one with a light, not with laser. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DJ Niner

I have a Streamlight TRL-1 that is working very well for me on my Glocks. I've run about 400 rounds through several Glocks with the light mounted with no problems to date (light OR gun functioning).

The Streamlight compatibility list states the TLR-1 can be used on the PX4 Storm pistol with the standard Glock locating tab (that comes installed on the light when you buy it). Here is a link to the compatibility list (see page two for Beretta models):

http://www.streamlight.com/documents/comp_list/tlr_compatibility_list.pdf

And a link to the light itself:

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=80#tabs

You can pick these up on Amazon for about $100, plus tax (free shipping). MidwayUSA.com also carries them, as do a long list of other online vendors.
I'm not connected to these companies in any way; just a happy buyer/user.

Current home defender set-up:


----------



## cougartex

+1 for the Streamlight TRL-1.


----------



## DjSaneR

Thanks, Niner. One question, the link to the fitment list for the TRL series... I assume this applies to the TRL-3, as well? I like it's compact size.

Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner

DjSaneR said:


> Thanks, Niner. One question, the link to the fitment list for the TRL series... I assume this applies to the TRL-3, as well? I like it's compact size.
> 
> Thanks


Not necessarily. The compatibility .pdf for the TRL-3 doesn't list the PX4 at all (can be seen here):
http://www.streamlight.com/documents/comp_list/tlr3_compatibility_list.pdf

Unless Streamlight clearly stated somewhere that the TLR-3 would work on a PX4 Storm pistol, then I wouldn't assume it would. It may, but don't bet the farm.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've owned a few weapon lights before... Now, I prefer to hold a seperate light in my hand, as I've done a lot of practice shooting 1 handed (as most self defense (concealed handgun) situations will go down this way, with all likelihood). I'm confident in my ability to hit with my Beretta 92FS at the distances inside of my home.

By having the second light, you can hold it away from your body, if need be (to not make yourself as big of a target by an intruder who may use the flashlight location to shoot at you). Also, it prevents you from necessarily having to aim the gun at everything you want to illuminate.

I've heard these arguments before, and went with a weapon light anyway in years past. But after more practice, I have come to agree with the others. I admittedly don't care for a 2 handed attempt at gripping the gun and holding the light at the same time. There are techniques for this, and I don't like it myself.

The only neg is that this does tie up the use of both hands. But, it's my personal preference.


----------



## DjSaneR

Thanks for all the input, fellas.


----------



## WWright

DjSaneR said:


> The other night my family and I were awaken by a very loud crash within our home. I immediately grabbed my PX4 .40 from my safe and began to investigate. Thankfully, the loud crash was the result of my daughter's bath time toys falling when the suction cups of the basket which holds them released. Anyway, while checking all the rooms I found myself feeling vulnerable and unsafe while looking and reaching for each light switch.
> 
> I'm looking for a tactical light that will fit on the PX4 Storm. I saw several models from different companies, ex: Streamlight, Surefire etc., but I cannot find information about which product will fit my model. Are they universal? I am only looking for one with a light, not with laser.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I only have experience with Streamlight. One of the models that can be compatible with multiple weapons is the 69260 TLR-1 HL. I purchased one of them six months ago and it is well loaded on my rifle without the need for other tools.


----------



## corneileous

DjSaneR said:


> Thanks for all the input, fellas.


Wow, old post&#8230; LOL. Well, what did you ever come up with in the past eight years?&#8230; LOL.

I bought a Streamlight TLR-4 combination flashlight and laser for my compact 9mm Storm but since the argument is correct about having to aim your gun at everything you wanna shine your light on and two, if there is somebody in your house- and that person does have a gun, that flashlight that's attached to your pistol will make a nice target to shoot at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

